# Flus and Cooties and Fevers, Oh My!



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I flew home from Holland last Friday and somewhere along the way, I picked up a bug.  I've had a fever off and on since saturday at lunch and I kept my partner up all night last night with spiking fevers and groaning and tossing and such.

So, needless to say, I feel like hell today - both my body and because my partner's annoyed he didn't get any sleep.  So I'm whining.    Anyone else need to whine about stuff this morning?  It's open season.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Feel free to whine. Some days you just gotta do it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Sorry you are not feeling well, go ahead and dump on us, we all do it occasionally!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

So sorry you're feeling poopy.  Hope it gets better quickly.
deb


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks guys and girls .... ....and my doctor can't see me until tomorrow. 

(whine, whine, whine)


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Geoffrey said:


> I flew home from Holland last Friday and somewhere along the way, I picked up a bug. I've had a fever off and on since saturday at lunch and I kept my partner up all night last night with spiking fevers and groaning and tossing and such.
> 
> So, needless to say, I feel like hell today - both my body and because my partner's annoyed he didn't get any sleep. So I'm whining.  Anyone else need to whine about stuff this morning? It's open season.


My husband has had something similar since Saturday. He's doing enough whining for both of us.  He's better today though.

Betsy


----------



## The Atomic Bookworm (Jul 20, 2009)

I have some "family politics"-related whining I could do, but then the thread would become a game of "my family politics are worse than yours".


----------



## Shizu (Oct 27, 2008)

My daughter had fever for few days last week too. Her friend had fever the same time and my nephew has stomach flu with fever at same time... wondered what is out there right now... My daughter didn't whine though.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

Swine Flu! Swine Flu!

(just kidding...feel better soon. Too bad to be dealing with illness on top of jet lag....)

L


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Hang in there.  Try homemade chicken soup, or chocolate.  Hope you're better soon!

Then when you're feeling better, go over to the "bump" thread and tell us something good!


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

AWWWW - poor baby - you make me feel better - I'm not sick just ornery today!

Chicken soup, chocolate, ice cream - you'll be better   and a hug


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Sorry you're sick. Feel free to whine all you want because when you are feeling poorly you deserve to let people know you need kind thoughts and sympathy. I had something similar a couple of weeks ago--fever, fatigue, stomach discomfort, and achiness. It lasted for 5 days and then went away all by itself, so I am now whine-free and ready to offer sympathy and virtual cups of tea.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Yuck, the thought of all that stuff starting again is depressing. (I guess it never really stops, but here in the midwest it slows down until fall/winter). Hope you're feeling better!! Kick back, relax and do a little reading on your K. 

I can add to your whine also.... last week we found out that one my sons picked up lice somewhere. Unfortunately he shared it with most of the rest of us before we realized what he had. That means I've spent since last Wed. laundering bedding, towels, clothes, etc.....anything that can be washed! Not to mention combing thru hair! I am so tired of doing laundry, sweeping, making beds, folding towels that I could puke! I have hardly had any time to sit down, let alone do any reading. I'm just hoping that all of this work has killed all the critters that were....I can't take another round of this! Ok....that was my whine for the day!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Swine Flu! Swine Flu!
> 
> (just kidding...feel better soon. Too bad to be dealing with illness on top of jet lag....)
> 
> L


heh. That has crossed my mind. But then I guess if I have to have it, I'd rather get it now when it's mild ....

BTW, I was surprised that the Dutch call it the Mexican Flu. The PC Texan in me was shocked, but there are probably more pigs than Mexicans living in Holland, so go figure. 

LC: that's an exact list of my symptoms. Have you been stalking me again?


----------



## Lynn Bullman (Aug 16, 2009)

Sorry you're not up to full speed.  Heck, I've been under the weather myself for most of the Summer.  Just haven't felt good, sinus pain, general aches and pains...Doctors can't seem to get a handle on it.

Hoping we'll all feel good soon!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 26, 2009)

The flu means you're allowed to whine. I'm pretty sure that's a federal law...

Hope you feel better quick!


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

So, I went to the doctor yesterday and she said it started viral and turned into and sinus infection and is now starting to turn bronchial ...  (woe is me).   So I'm still home and uncomfortable.   

The flu test they did was pretty cool, though.  It was a nasal swap with a q-tip stuck into a little tube of something where it percolates for 10 minutes and then *poof* no H1N1 - Ta-Da!!!

So, the long and short of it is  Communicable: No, Random vomiting: Yes, Sinus Pain: Yes, Fever: Yes, Whiny: Yes, Sense of Humor: Intermittent.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I think your sense of humor is still intact.  Your post is really funny.

Hope you feel some better today.
deb


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Keep up your fluid intake. . . .my brother had something similar and ended up with a urinary tract infection. . . . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

OK, I got a cold while traveling in Europe and have been home two weeks and I still have a very annoying stopped up ear.  It doesn't seem like I have THAT much drainage...any recommendations?  Should I take a decongestant to try to stop drainage that could be compounding the fluid buildup?  Is there a decongestant that won't put me to sleep?  I really don't like taking pills, but I'm tired of popping in my ear, occasional pain and pressure; on the other hand, if it will eventually go away, I can't see going to the doctor, it's not THAT bad.

Betsy


----------



## Geoffrey (Jun 20, 2009)

Awww man, Betsy, that bites.  I hate having ear issues.  Have you tried peroxide or swimming eardrops?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You might see if there's an OTC earache medicine available.  OR maybe you have wax buildup -- there are OTC wax disolvers too. . . 

After swimming I use alcohol in my ear to pop any water bubble. . .don't know if that would help you or not. . . .


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I read about a few drops of isopropyl alcohol to get rid of water, I might try that if you've tried it.  Haven't thought about peroxide--does that do the same thing?

Will check out the OTC stuff next time I go out....after I try the alcohol....will let you know.

Feel better, Geoffrey, my little ear thing is mild compared to what you have!!

Betsy


----------



## Tip10 (Apr 16, 2009)

Anju No. 469 said:


> AWWWW - poor baby - you make me feel better - I'm not sick just ornery today!
> 
> Chicken soup, chocolate, ice cream - you'll be better  and a hug


Or Grandpa's famous remedy

Three fingers of Jack, repeat as necessary until pain is gone.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Betsy, I'm wondering whether the return flight compounded your ear problem...  have you tried that Valsalva thingy?  Basically, you hold your nose and keep your mouth closed and swallow, or something very similar.  I'm sure it's Googleable, or any flight attendant or pilot would probably know it.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

hmmmm Tip - your remedy sounds pretty good too!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Geoffrey, just saw this thread today.  Hope you start feeling better very soon.  

I hate even getting a cold.  Have been healthier since I'm not working and not picking up the plague from various desks (I floated).  I used to have to houseclean at the start of each assignment (using clorox wipes or alcohol wipes on desk, phone, keyboard).

Betsy, I have some history with ear complications from colds.  I usually get it checked out at my ENT if it persists.  After swimming I use 50% isopropyl alcohol, 50% white vinegar to dry my ears and prevent infections.  Doesn't sound like you have swimmer's ear though.

Some while back I got a cold while on vacation in Malta (it was cold and rainy when I was there).  Flew to London for a few days and ear problems got bad.  Then flew back to the U.S. and had to see a doctor.  It was painful having an ear infection and jet lag.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

betsy if you can do sudefed - try that with 4 advil - if that doesn't touch it I would go to the doctor - you could have an infection in that tube (that I can't come up with the name for  to save my life right now) but lots of times the sudefed and advil help me -


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

thanks, rho, I might have some Sudafed somewhere around here...

Betsy


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

KindleGirl said:


> Yuck, the thought of all that stuff starting again is depressing. (I guess it never really stops, but here in the midwest it slows down until fall/winter). Hope you're feeling better!! Kick back, relax and do a little reading on your K.
> 
> I can add to your whine also.... last week we found out that one my sons picked up lice somewhere. Unfortunately he shared it with most of the rest of us before we realized what he had. That means I've spent since last Wed. laundering bedding, towels, clothes, etc.....anything that can be washed! Not to mention combing thru hair! I am so tired of doing laundry, sweeping, making beds, folding towels that I could puke! I have hardly had any time to sit down, let alone do any reading. I'm just hoping that all of this work has killed all the critters that were....I can't take another round of this! Ok....that was my whine for the day!


That sounds worse than being sick!! At least when you're sick you get to(hopefully) stay in bed and rest. I remember this happening to my mom when some of my younger siblings still lived at home and then an older brother also moved in with his daughter. My poor mom practically worked herself to death with all the laundry. You deserve a good whining session!!


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> OK, I got a cold while traveling in Europe and have been home two weeks and I still have a very annoying stopped up ear. It doesn't seem like I have THAT much drainage...any recommendations? Should I take a decongestant to try to stop drainage that could be compounding the fluid buildup? Is there a decongestant that won't put me to sleep? I really don't like taking pills, but I'm tired of popping in my ear, occasional pain and pressure; on the other hand, if it will eventually go away, I can't see going to the doctor, it's not THAT bad.
> 
> Betsy


Nothing's worse than a toothache or an earache. Hope you're feeling better soon.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

rho said:


> betsy if you can do sudefed - try that with 4 advil - if that doesn't touch it I would go to the doctor - you could have an infection in that tube (that I can't come up with the name for to save my life right now) but lots of times the sudefed and advil help me -


Eustachian


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes, I knew that!  I was too lazy to look up the spelling last night.  My sister-in-law is always talking about her narrow Eustachian tubes..... 

Betsy


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Leslie said:


> Eustachian


thanks -- all I was coming up with was Etrusian and I knew it was wrong because I knew what that meant - but I was too lazy to look it up to see what the word I wanted was


----------

